# Where is i810 module?

## Vorlon

I'm loading gentoo on an old system with a built-in Intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE graphics chip.   I'm having trouble getting X to run.  When I load the "Intel" module via xorg.conf, the system locks solid.

I tried loading the 2008.0 live CD and it loads the i810 module (and does not lock up).  I can't find any reference to the i810 module in the current portage tree, so I presume it does not exist in the current Xorg-x11 7.4 & xorg-server 1.6 series.

Has the "i810" been replaced by "intel"?

Anybody have any suggestions to help me diagnose this problem?   TIA!

----------

## g.e.n.t.u.x.

hey vorlon.

please post your lspci output especially lspci -v and the lsmod output.

thx

----------

## VoidMage

Yes, somewhere during 1.3->1.4 xorg-server upstream migration

driver was renamed (and a few others too - xorg dropped many unsupported

drivers recently (mostly input though)).

----------

## toralf

You probably want x11-drivers/xf86-video:

```
tfoerste@n22 ~ $ grep i810 /usr/share/hwdata/videoaliases/i810.xinf

alias pcivideo:v00008086d00007121sv*sd*bc*sc*i* intel   # i810

alias pcivideo:v00008086d00007123sv*sd*bc*sc*i* intel   # i810 DC100

alias pcivideo:v00008086d00007125sv*sd*bc*sc*i* intel   # i810E

```

----------

## Vorlon

OK, so the intel driver is the correct one, but it hard crashes my system.  <sigh>

BTW, here is my lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 03)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 82)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL (ICH4/ICH4-L) LPC Interface Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corporation 82801DB (ICH4) IDE Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:0d.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10

I don't have any modules loaded, as I like to build them in to my kernel.  I've built every Intel graphics chip driver I could find into the 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 kernel

I guess I'll just have to try installing a second video card and futz around to make it to work.

Weirdly, even changing to "vesa" driver crashes the system.

----------

## toralf

 *Vorlon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I don't have any modules loaded, as I like to build them in to my kernel.  I've built every Intel graphics chip driver I could find into the 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 kernel

 Build them as module - rebboto and find out which was laoded by udev - after that you can deselect all others and optionally compile the desired in (althought my linux experiences is to build as much as possible as modules)

----------

## Vorlon

I must have been missing something in the kernel, since I reloaded using the genkernel system, and it works.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi Vorlon, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

#cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# equery list intel

```

----------

## Vorlon

Now that I'm using the genkernel system and loading all the correct kernel modules, x11 works just fine.  

I don't know if you still want to see this, but here is the info you asked to see:

emerge --info:

Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.30-gentoo-r6 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.30-gentoo-r6-i686-Intel-R-_Pentium-R-_4_CPU_2.50GHz-with-gentoo-1.12.11.1

Timestamp of tree: Sun, 06 Sep 2009 19:30:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.6.2-r1

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.63-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://Portage.NerdWorld.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="16bit 32bit 3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac accessibility acl acpi additions administrator aften aim akode alias alsa amarok amr amrnb animgif ao apm archive arts artswrappersuid async audacious audiofile authdaemond background bash-completion beagle bl bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo calendar captury cdda cddax cddb cdinstall cdparanoia cdr cleartype cli cmdsubmenu connectionstatus consolekit corefonts cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cupsddk curl dbase dbus dga dhclient dhcpcd directfb divx dmalloc dolby-record-switch dri dts dv dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdnav dvdr ecc eigen elf emerald emovix encode exif fam fame fastcgi fbcon fbcondecor fbsplash ffmpeg flac flash fontconfig foomaticdb fortran fping fpx freetts ftp gadu gcj gdbm glitz glut gmail gmedia gmp gnuplot gnutls gpg gphoto2 gpm grammar graphviz grub gsm gstreamer gtk gzip h323 hal hddtemp hifieq high-ints history hvm iconv id3 id3tag imagemagick imap imlib inotify isdnlog jabber jadetex java javacomm javascript jpeg jpeg2k kde kdm kexi kontact lame libcaca libwww lm_sensors logitech-mouse loop-aes lzo mad mikmod mime mmx mmxext mng modplug mouse mozilla mp2 mp3 mp4 mpeg mpeg2 mpi mplayer msn mudflap musepack musicbrainz mysql mysqli nas ncurses network network-cron networkmanager nls nocd normalize nowlistening nptl nptlonly nsplugin nss ofx ogg ogg123 ogm openal opengl openstreetmap osc oscar pam paste64 pcre pdf perl php pixmaps player pmu png portage ppds pppd pptp python qt3 qt3support qt4 query-browser quicktime quotes rar raw readline realmedia reflection reiserfs rle rpm rtc samba sasl scanner screenshot sensord session setup-plugin slang slp smartcard smp sndfile sound sox speex spell spl sql sse2 sse4a ssl startup-notification statistics stats submenu subtitles svg swat symlink sysfs syslog szip taglib tagwriting tcl tcpd theora thesaurus threads thumbnail tiff timidity tk transcode tremor truetype tta unicode upnp usb uuencode v4l v4l2 vcd vdr videos visualization vnc vorbis wavpack webkit wifi winpopup wma wmp wxwindows x264 x86 xanim xcb xcomposite xen xext xine xml xmlrpc xorg xosd xpm xscreensaver xterm xv xvid xvmc yahoo zip zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv vesa fbdev intel radeon"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LINGUAS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY

cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf:

Section "ServerLayout"        

        Identifier     "X.org Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0     

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection                                       

Section "Files"

        ModulePath   "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" 

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"  

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/" 

EndSection                                     

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        Load  "xtrap" 

        Load  "record"

        Load  "dri"   

        Load  "glx"   

        Load  "dbe"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "kbd"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "auto"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "NoAccel"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ColorKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "CacheLines"                # <i>

        #Option     "Dac6Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "DRI"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ShowCache"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "XvMCSurfaces"              # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "intel"

        VendorName  "Intel Corporation"

        BoardName   "82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device"

        BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Viewport   0 0

                Depth     24

        EndSubSection

EndSection

equery list intel:

[ Searching for package 'intel' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel-2.6.3-r1 (0)

Fortress ~ #

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, you should read this thread : https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498.html

----------

